# lorgar(preacher knight) wip



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

so my girlfriend surprised me with an early bday pressie the other day
















kabuki models preacher knight(lorgar)
got some size comparison pics too,gonna put it on a normal base as the plinth has a lot of air bubbles etc in it


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 22, 2010)

I must say I've been thinking about ordering from Kabuki, how did you find the sculpt?


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

no flassh what so ever,some mold lines down the side,all together great sculpt although the base is quite a mess imo,bubbles and miscasts all over it,got some painting progress pics 
all the washes done,went for post heresy word bearers scheme to tie in with my chaos army


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

more painting progress,also got the base cleaned up a bit


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

moar pics,moved on quite a bit now
















i know the paintings bad but cant be helped


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The painting's pretty decent, don't worry! However, a few more washes on the face would help. That's the area that sticks out the most.


----------

